# 312Bh Extra Fridge Power



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I recently purchased a 312BH with the outdoor kitchen and extra fridge. The fridge only runs on 110V. There is no 12V auxilliary power point in the kitchen area like there is inside by the TV to run a converter. There is 12V power in the kitchen at the 2 lights though. Has anyone wired in an extra 12V plug to be able to use a 12v - 110v converter to power the fridge while traveling so that the fridge could run off of the vehicle charge while driving?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Before tapping the light circuit to attach a 12v plug, check out the power requirements for the reefer. If the reefer uses, say, 10 amps of 120v power, that's 1200 watts, and you'll need a helluva converter to make that from 12v dc.

Dc to ac converters are not cheap, and a 1200 watt converter is significant, AND you'll probably have to attach it to the dc power source at the batteries. 1200 watts of dc is 100 amps, and the needed power supply wire can be really thick!









Tapping the light circuit is easy, but most lighting circuits are fused at about 15 amps. 15 amps of 12 volts dc is 180 watts. You probably need more power for a reefer, but check it out first.

Let us know what you find!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

What size is the fridge? I'm pretty sure it's a good sized fridge. Any of the 3 ways fridges I have seen that will run off 12v are pretty small.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Why not just run it on propane? On reading your post again, I see it only runs on 110V. I would have thought the fridge would run on propane as well. I guess that means you can't use it dry camping?


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

For the tailgating fridge...I'd just put frozen milk jugs in there to get you where you're going...then plug in. Hopefully, you'll consume enough goodies to fit your left overs in the dometic fridge inside for the trip home.

You might put a shelf on the rear with a box to hold a small generator and run that when underway.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a 312BH as well. What we have found is that we fire up the small fridge in the outdoor kitchen about 30 hours before we plan on leaving. We then fill the fridge with Miller Lite. Then drive to our destination. When we get there the Miller Lites are plenty cold. I then drink a few while setting up the camper.







We hardly ever place food in the outdoor fridge and therefore use the 3 way fridge inside the camper for food storage while traveling to our destination. You could also purchase those reusable plastic freezer blocks and place those inside the freezer part of the outdoor fridge to keep the contents cold as well. Less work and expense. Good luck with whatever you deceide.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

joeymac said:


> I have a 312BH as well. What we have found is that we fire up the small fridge in the outdoor kitchen about 30 hours before we plan on leaving. We then fill the fridge with Miller Lite. Then drive to our destination. When we get there the Miller Lites are plenty cold. I then drink a few while setting up the camper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2. We get her nice and cold, load it with beverages only, and they keep pretty cold even on a 4 hour treck. I don't think a converter is necessary. I don't know about you other 312bh owners, but I was having a problem with all of the drinks settling inside the fridge, and the door popping open inside the kitchen. My wife open the door while I save all of the beer from falling on the ground. Our last few trips, I strapped the door shut and put a towel inside the fridge to hold the beer in place. Works like a charm. I'm sure being in the back of the trailer, the fridge experiences quite a bit of bouncing. Also does anyone else notice that it runs constantly, especially on warm days. I don't know if I need to get it checked out or not.

To answer someone above about the fridge running on propane, it doesn't. AC only. It is one of those waiste high "college dorm" fridges.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> I have a 312BH as well. What we have found is that we fire up the small fridge in the outdoor kitchen about 30 hours before we plan on leaving. We then fill the fridge with Miller Lite. Then drive to our destination. When we get there the Miller Lites are plenty cold. I then drink a few while setting up the camper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2. We get her nice and cold, load it with beverages only, and they keep pretty cold even on a 4 hour treck. I don't think a converter is necessary. I don't know about you other 312bh owners, but I was having a problem with all of the drinks settling inside the fridge, and the door popping open inside the kitchen. My wife open the door while I save all of the beer from falling on the ground. Our last few trips, I strapped the door shut and put a towel inside the fridge to hold the beer in place. Works like a charm. I'm sure being in the back of the trailer, the fridge experiences quite a bit of bouncing. Also does anyone else notice that it runs constantly, especially on warm days. I don't know if I need to get it checked out or not.

To answer someone above about the fridge running on propane, it doesn't. AC only. It is one of those waiste high "college dorm" fridges.
[/quote]

We had the same issue with the door flying open as well. Too bad they didn't place a latch on the door. Anyway, we purchased a few of those refrigerator extension tubes and they do a great job of holding the contents of the refrigerator in place. Our unit runs quite a bit during the heat of the day, but once the sun goes down and it cools off it doesn't seem to run as much. I will say it does a great job of keeping things ice cold. In fact sometimes the beer has ice crystals in it. The only complaint I have is they should have made the door open to the left instead of the right, so once you are packing up and the refrigerator starts to defrost water builds up in the tray below the freezer. It is virtually impossible to drain the tray when you can't get the door open all of the way. Thinking I can make a modification to it and fix that. Sounds like a spring project.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

joeymac said:


> I have a 312BH as well. What we have found is that we fire up the small fridge in the outdoor kitchen about 30 hours before we plan on leaving. We then fill the fridge with Miller Lite. Then drive to our destination. When we get there the Miller Lites are plenty cold. I then drink a few while setting up the camper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2. We get her nice and cold, load it with beverages only, and they keep pretty cold even on a 4 hour treck. I don't think a converter is necessary. I don't know about you other 312bh owners, but I was having a problem with all of the drinks settling inside the fridge, and the door popping open inside the kitchen. My wife open the door while I save all of the beer from falling on the ground. Our last few trips, I strapped the door shut and put a towel inside the fridge to hold the beer in place. Works like a charm. I'm sure being in the back of the trailer, the fridge experiences quite a bit of bouncing. Also does anyone else notice that it runs constantly, especially on warm days. I don't know if I need to get it checked out or not.

To answer someone above about the fridge running on propane, it doesn't. AC only. It is one of those waiste high "college dorm" fridges.
[/quote]

We had the same issue with the door flying open as well. Too bad they didn't place a latch on the door. Anyway, we purchased a few of those refrigerator extension tubes and they do a great job of holding the contents of the refrigerator in place. Our unit runs quite a bit during the heat of the day, but once the sun goes down and it cools off it doesn't seem to run as much. I will say it does a great job of keeping things ice cold. In fact sometimes the beer has ice crystals in it. The only complaint I have is they should have made the door open to the left instead of the right, so once you are packing up and the refrigerator starts to defrost water builds up in the tray below the freezer. It is virtually impossible to drain the tray when you can't get the door open all of the way. Thinking I can make a modification to it and fix that. Sounds like a spring project.
[/quote]

Hay thanks, I'll look out for those extention tubes. Don't know why I didn't think of that. X2 on the way the door opens. I never looked closely but, many fridges are equipped so you can change the way the door opens. If you can change the hinged side, I'm going to do the same thing.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I just checked about that door. It can be hinged on the other side. But, look out for the gas strut on the overhead door. If it's mounted in the same spot as mine, you might have to move the fridge to the right a quarter to a half an inch. I have a good inch of clearance between the fridge and the cabinet.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

the other problem is that the compressor in the fridge can get damaged if running while the trailer is moving.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll be very interested to see how long those fridges last. They typically don't like a lot of bouncing. At least they will be relatively cheap to replace if they fail after a few years...


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I'll be very interested to see how long those fridges last. They typically don't like a lot of bouncing. At least they will be relatively cheap to replace if they fail after a few years...


As a 312 owner, kinda of concerned about that myself. As you pointed out though, luckily they can be replaced for $99.00 at Home Depot. With the placement of the fridge in the back of the trailer, I am sure it bounces around back there quite a bit. Only time will tell.....


----------

